# River pro question



## Tl1000r (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey my wife finally caved in , and said I can get a new boat . 

I just put my sugar sand up for sale , and once it's sold I'm looking to get a river pro .

My question is has anyone ever installed a ladder on their boat , that is one comfort that she won't give up .


----------



## 1960KLM (Nov 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334408#p334408 said:


> Tl1000r » 13 Nov 2013, 19:43[/url]"]Hey my wife finally caved in , and said I can get a new boat .
> 
> I just put my sugar sand up for sale , and once it's sold I'm looking to get a river pro .
> 
> My question is has anyone ever installed a ladder on their boat , that is one comfort that she won't give up .


  I can't say anything about a ladder but how you like that sugar sand what motor is in it.


----------



## Tl1000r (Nov 13, 2013)

It's a 2004 mirage with the 240 in it. Does 52 with 4 people 

I love it , use it on the delaware river and lake by my house it's good to go where prop boats can't , but after a test ride with kevin last year and talking with Chris several times , I want to go where most boats cant .


----------



## Jim (Nov 14, 2013)

Awesome! Let us know when you get it.


----------

